# no audio from home theater system on tv



## brown46eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm new to Home Theater Shack and after browsing the internet and your existing forums, I'm still having trouble. This question is probably an elementary one, but I cannot figure out what to do. 

I have set up the RCA DVD Home Theater System (RTD317W) speakers and all. It plays DVDs, radio, and CDs in 5.1. There is an AUX In function that is supposed to be for the HDMI output used to connect the tv. 
The tv is a RC LED LCD TV (LED46A55R120Q). The tv has Three settings for digital audio output under the sound menu: Off, PCM, or RAW. I have tried all three and none of them seem to get audio out of the surrounding speakers; the sound only comes out of the tv speakers. 

I can see details and more complex settings with the tv on the proper input, but not when watching to digital tv channels. There is no cable box or anything else hooked up to the theater system other than the television. 

Am I trying to do something that the home theater doesn't allow?

Thanks for the help, 
Frustrated Newbie


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a menu item that turns off the TVs speakers? usually you can only use one or the other not both.


----------



## brown46eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

I double checked. Outside of muting the tv, there is no option to turn off the tv speakers. There are various standard, rock, soft, settings as well, but none of these turn off the tv speakers.


----------



## brown46eyes (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if this helps, but here is the On Screen Display of the sound menu taken from the user manual. 

I have read through the entire user manual, but perhaps someone else might find it more helpful. http://intra.oncorpus.com/UM LED46A55R120Q (2011).pdf


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

do you only have an hdmi cable going to the tv from this system?if so you have no sound going from the tv back to the system.you will need to hook that up some other way.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> There is an AUX In function that is supposed to be for the HDMI output used to connect the tv.




You are mistaken. The HDMI output and AUX In are two separate functions independent of each other on your RTD317W. Your TV doesn't have a HDMI output and your RTD317W doesn't have a HDMI input.

The AUX In on the RTD317W is analog red and white (L+R) RCA connections, with those connections from your TV you can select Dolby ProLogic or Stereo on the RTD317W remote control.

Your TV does have a digital audio output but the  RTD317W lacks the mating input to make use of it.


​


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Mike P. said:


> You are mistaken. The HDMI output and AUX In are two separate functions independent of each other on your RTD317W.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


+1; I caught that as well. FWIW- an _output_ always connects to an _input_; my guess is that the HDMI connection on the TV is an input for "monitor out" of the AVR.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Your TV's HDMI output would require a HDMI input on your RTD317W which it doesn't have.




​I edited my previous post, a look at the TV manual shows it does not have any HDMI outputs, just inputs.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to clairify, you don't have a satellite box / cable box of any kind, you just use the channel selector on the TV and tune like that?

If so, you're going to need to treat the television like a source. It doesn't appear that your surround sound processor / amplifier unit has a coaxial digital input, so you're going to have to run a pair of stereo RCA jacks from the left/right output of the tv to the auxiliary input on the processor.

Edit: I didn't have enough coffee this morning and missed post 6 which basically said the same thing. Ignore me, I'm going to fill my cup again.


----------

